# Mini Alpine Depressed??



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay I banded Mini Haha, the Mini Alpine, and the day I did it she showed signs of pain but since the first day she will lay down and sleep for hours. She has her tail down, looks to be losing weight, and just acts sad. She comes running for grain, I see her eating in the field a couple times a day, and she munches on the hay too. I have copper bolused her, wormed her with top of the line horse paste, treated her for lice and other external parasites, and I have her on probiotics. She has free choice hay and I give her grain with probiotic powder and baking soda on it. She also is given alphalfa cubes. I just don't know what to do from here. I assume it has something to do with the horn banding. Any ideas?? Thanks guys! :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe a shot of banamine for pain and B complex for appetite 

was she the herd queen?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope, but she isn't at the bottom either. She is in a group with moms and babies. But this morning I seperated her from the group and put her in a pen by herself so she wouldn't have to fight for food. Gave her food and she ate good then laid down and wanted to sleep again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> maybe a shot of banamine for pain and B complex for appetite


 I agree... Banamine will help....to boost appetite and help with pain....


----------

